# "Sexy" Boilies......



## Yoshi (10. Februar 2011)

....aber auch nur, wenn man drauf steht....

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250626946408#ht_3835wt_907


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Yoshi schrieb:


> ....aber auch nur, wenn man drauf steht....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250626946408#ht_3835wt_907



Wenn ich mal ne Verkaufsanzeige mit nem halb nackten Kerl finde, schick ich Dir den Link! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:q


----------



## Yoshi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal ne Verkaufsanzeige mit nem halb nackten Kerl finde, schick ich Dir den Link!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein danke, da nehm ich doch lieber die Boilies....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

da schlies ich mich an , da brauch ich einiges an #g das ich die mit bestellen würde :q


----------



## Tino (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Na Yoshi, dass ist auf jeden Fall:* :vik:Mystery Dope:vik:*


----------



## minne6 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Ist ja Abartig :-D


----------



## Tino (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Die ist doch viel besser mit den beiden Knödeln.


Edite Ralle 24:Bitte unsere Urheberrechtbestimmungen beachten


----------



## Florian1980 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Ware kann in unserem Fachgeschäft vor der Auktion besichtigt werden

Muss ich meiner Freundin dann sagen, ich bin kurz im Angelgeschäft, WARE besichtigen#6


----------



## Yoshi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Ihr Wunschartikel nicht dabei ?

Ich hätte gerne zwei von der Sorte, am besten "Blond Bitch"....ähh "Witch" natürlich....


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Nein danke, da nehm ich doch lieber die Boilies....



Pelzer Boilies??? Ach nee lass mal stecken, dann doch lieber die Alte. Wer weiß, vielleicht schmeckt sie gut.#c


----------



## Yoshi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Pelzer Boilies??? Ach nee lass mal stecken, dann doch lieber die Alte. Wer weiß, vielleicht schmeckt sie gut.#c



Gehaltvoll ist sie auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Ne dürre Klapper-Hippe mit nix dran geht auch zu schnell kaputt! Die halten nicht lange.


----------



## Markus3940 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal ne Verkaufsanzeige mit nem halb nackten Kerl finde, schick ich Dir den Link!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Familienduell nennt man das "die top Antwort" ich hau mich weg |jump:


----------



## Tino (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Wo läuft *das* denn noch???|bigeyes


----------



## pfefferladen (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

mmmhhhh....


....vielleicht steht Sie ja auf die Pelzer Liebeskugeln....  Schneemann ?

....ob da 20mm reichen.???

Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Ne dürre Klapper-Hippe mit nix dran geht auch zu schnell kaputt! Die halten nicht lange.



Och, die halten auch viel aus, aber die sind zuviel mit sich selbst beschäftigt(Sehe ich gut aus?, sitzt das MakeUp?, Hat er meine 200 Gramm zugenommen bemerkt?....) und können sich nicht gehen lassen.
Hirn aus und einfach vögeln, können die meisten Klappergestelle nicht. Bei den Beleibteren ist häufiger das Motto:
Ist die Figur erst ruiniert, dann lebt sichs völlig ungeniert.
Resignation kann auch was Gutes haben.


----------



## snorreausflake (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> mmmhhhh....
> 
> 
> ....vielleicht steht Sie ja auf die Pelzer Liebeskugeln....  Schneemann ?
> ...


:vik:
Aber dann nur mit dem (Hutchinson) Geruch "Between the legs"!?!?!!?!:q


----------



## Markus3940 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Tino schrieb:


> Wo läuft *das* denn noch???|bigeyes



Jetzt wollte ich schreiben: Das war warscheinlich vor deiner Zeit.
Dann hab ich auf dein Alter geschaut |rotwerden:vik: |peinlich


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Pfefferladen, lieber Liebeskugeln mit Tuttifrutti-Geschmack als Mottenkugeln (oder Hamster!)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@Sensitivfischer #6 :q


----------



## pfefferladen (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Pfefferladen, lieber Liebeskugeln mit Tuttifrutti-Geschmack als Mottenkugeln!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Da geb ich dir zu 100% recht. :m


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Carphunter sind ja hart im nehmen, muss man schon sagen.....


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Tino schrieb:


> Wo läuft *das* denn noch???



Seit wann läuft *das* nicht mehr ;+


----------



## Tino (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Markus3940 schrieb:


> Jetzt wollte ich schreiben: Das war warscheinlich vor deiner Zeit.
> Dann hab ich auf dein Alter geschaut |rotwerden:vik: |peinlich





Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Doc Plato@ warum hart im nehmen:q


----------



## Tino (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Seit wann läuft *das* nicht mehr ;+






...läuft *das ECHT* noch????????????????????????????


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Tino schrieb:


> ...läuft *das ECHT* noch????????????????????????????



Tino, ich bin genau in deinem Alter.
Bei mir läuft *das* noch!
*Echt!*
:q:q:q


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> Doc Plato@ warum hart im nehmen:q



Nabend :m

Och ääähm... da man es ja zwei/dreideutig verstehen könnte, sag ich da mal lieber nix zu und lass dat mal so im Raume stehen. :q


----------



## Tino (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Tino, ich bin genau in deinem Alter.
> Bei mir läuft *das* noch!
> *Echt!*
> :q:q:q





Hast du das aufgenommen!?!?!?|bigeyes

...oder was schaut ihr für Sender!?!?!?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Doc Plato (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



			
				Tino schrieb:
			
		

> ...läuft *das ECHT* noch????????????????????????????





kati48268 schrieb:


> Tino, ich bin genau in deinem Alter.
> Bei mir läuft *das* noch!
> *Echt!*
> :q:q:q





			
				Tino schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du das aufgenommen!?!?!?|bigeyes
> 
> ...oder was schaut ihr für Sender!?!?!?|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes



Herrlich! :vik:

Bin für eine Doppel-Ferkelnominierung!!!


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Nachdem ich erst mal nachgelesen habe, muss ich zugeben:
Selten haben 2 Nixpeiler so aneinander vorbei geredet!
Und ich hab auch noch damit angefangen.
|peinlich


----------



## DogTag (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Bah... die könntest mir auf den Bauch schweissen, die würde ich losrosten.

Man man man... was manche für ein paar Kröten doch alles bereit sind zu tun!?


----------



## CarpMetty (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Moin!
Naja, wenigstens hat er was er wollte, schon fast 4000 Leute haben sich das angesehen.
Ich habs vor 1-2 Wochen auch schon gesehen, und hab es mir auch angeschaut, nur rolle ich selber, von daher funzt das bei mir nicht


----------



## Nitro (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Wenn die Kugeln so gut fangen,wie die Alte aussieht,kann ich ja gleich 
zuhause bleiben!


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Hi,
hoffendlich ist das nicht die Frau/Freundin des Verkäufers selber :q
Meine Freundin ist ja schon verdammt zeige freudig , ober so einen Mist würde die nie machen.|supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## flor61 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Hy,

ich bin zwar kein Karpfenangler, aber es ist schon erstaunlich, wie Ihr auf so einen Werbegag ansprecht. Hat wohl mit den Beisspausen von mehreren Tagen zu tun, wo Ihr viel zum Nachdenken kommt  :q
Und im Übrigen, über Schönheit läßt sich streiten. Seht mal in den Spiegel #q

Petri Heil


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



flor61 schrieb:


> Und im Übrigen, über Schönheit läßt sich streiten. Seht mal in den Spiegel #q
> 
> Petri Heil



Hi,
jedem das seine , du scheinst ja auf mollig oder sagt man mopsig zu stehen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## flor61 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Hallo Udo,

gleicher Jahrgang heißt nicht gleicher Geschmack :q

Übrigens, das ist nicht mein Kaliber.

Petri Heil


----------



## carplord (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Überzeugt!!Werd dieses Jahr Big Balls fischen.....:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



carplord schrieb:


> Überzeugt!!Werd dieses Jahr Big Balls fischen.....:vik:


Die "Kleine" scheint dich ja mächtig beeindruckt zu haben :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## petri28 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Die "Kleine" scheint dich ja mächtig beeindruckt zu haben :vik:
> Gruß Udo


sieht fast so aus, aber bei 3,99 das kg kann es etwas teuer werden; außerdem gelten die Versandkosten nur bis 30kg:vik::vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



petri28 schrieb:


> sieht fast so aus, aber bei 3,99 das kg kann es etwas teuer werden; außerdem gelten die Versandkosten nur bis 30kg:vik::vik:





man kann sie ja im laden abhollen ,was wiegt sie denn


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Hi,
bei einem Kilopreis von 3,99 Euro bleibt es ja nicht ,
ich denke mal das die Unterhaltskosten einen auffressen werden :vik:
Gruß Udo


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Herrlich! :vik:
> 
> Bin für eine Doppel-Ferkelnominierung!!!




Leider passt das als Dialog nicht so ganz ins Beuteschema, aber ich werde es auf jeden Fall irgendwie "ausschlachten":vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

das trifft ehr meinen geschmack 

http://angelausruestung.com/2009/03/07/top-15-most-sexy-anglerinnen/


----------



## Nitro (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Aer wie heißt das: 
*Fett aber Nett* !!!


----------



## zanderzone (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!

Und ich wollte gerade Frühstücken!! Nu werd ich das verschieben..

Boiliepräsentation im Netzoberteil und so was von hässlich!!

Ich fasse es nicht!!


----------



## zanderzone (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

 wir bemühen uns immer alle Sorten vorrätig zu haben,​ auf Grund starker Nachfrage kann eine Sorte manchmal jedoch kurzzeitig vergriffen sein​Von der muss aber noch viel da sein!! Wer kauft denn sowas^^


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> das trifft ehr meinen geschmack
> http://angelausruestung.com/2009/03/07/top-15-most-sexy-anglerinnen/



Also, _mir_ ist jetzt nach Frühstück!|rolleyes
Die Nr. 2,... rrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## pfefferladen (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Also....wie die Nr.7 den Schwanz hebt....


sehr nett.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Also....wie die Nr.7 den Schwanz hebt....
> 
> 
> sehr nett.



denke wirst zur bordsau gewällt :vik:

also numer  10 hat was ,sie mag die länge wohl sehr


----------



## omnimc (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

mir gefällt der stillvolle dosenhalter ist immer praktisch am wasser.


----------



## Doc Plato (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> das trifft ehr meinen geschmack
> 
> http://angelausruestung.com/2009/03/07/top-15-most-sexy-anglerinnen/



Auf den ersten Blick, joar....  aber aufn zweiten Blick... nääää! Wenn ich Kunstprodukte (Silikon) anfassen möchte, grabbel ich mal in meiner Köderkiste, oder streichel die Isolierung der Fenster! 
Ausserdem sind die dürren Hippen recht anfällig! Einmal übers Deck geschoben, fallen die auseinander! Aber dat Thema hatten wir ja schon


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> das trifft ehr meinen geschmack
> 
> http://angelausruestung.com/2009/03/07/top-15-most-sexy-anglerinnen/



wenn etwas mehr sein darf,
http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/gallery/babes-fishing #h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

wo haut ihr die ganzen sachen den raus 

http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/gallery/babes-fishing/yhst_35270603530528_2100_14073301

also die schaut echt bösse ,da wird wohl nix gekaufen sein


----------



## petri28 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wo haut ihr die ganzen sachen den raus
> 
> http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/gallery/babes-fishing/yhst_35270603530528_2100_14073301
> 
> also die schaut echt bösse ,da wird wohl nix gekaufen sein


 da sieht es bei der schon besser aus|supergri
http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/gallery/babes-fishing/jiggyfishing003


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

wäre mir persönlich zu alt:vik:, brauch was junges ,frisches#6.


----------



## petri28 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wäre mir persönlich zu alt:vik:, brauch was junges ,frisches#6.


 liegen halt auch 27 Jahre zwischen uns:g


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

also so ne junge blonde ,würde jedem gut tuhn aufm kutter 

da spielt das alter keine rolle


----------



## flor61 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Aber kochen muß ´se könne.

Petri Heil


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

wozu gibts pizzas mini an und back offen auf .

ne spass bei seite ,demnächst schickt noch jemand ein privates bild


----------



## DogTag (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> wo haut ihr die ganzen sachen den raus
> 
> http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/gallery/babes-fishing/yhst_35270603530528_2100_14073301
> 
> also die schaut echt bösse ,da wird wohl nix gekaufen sein



Aber AUF der kann man sich wenigstens sehen lassen! :vik:


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> ...
> also numer  10 hat was ,sie mag die länge wohl sehr



aber was soll sie dann mit dir ;+



flor61 schrieb:


> Aber kochen muß ´se könne



Ähem, ääääh, ööööh, ... du bist vermutlich 9 ...oder 90? |rolleyes
Die Altersstufen dazwischen machen, wenn die Wahl besteht, sich doch hoffentlich lieber das Spiegelei selbst als...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

stimmt daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht:vik:


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Wie versaut ihr alle seit ey 
7 Seiten wegen einer Boilie Aktion 
Gute Sache #6


----------



## Tino (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Ne ne...wegen der Boilie-Maus:vik:
Will nur keiner zugeben:q


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Welche Boilies ;+


----------



## Udo561 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Hi ,
das dicke Runde im Netzhemd ist doch ein Pop up , oder :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## PapaBear (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Erstens die ist nicht dick. Das nennt sich sexuelle Schwungmaße. Zweitens bei dem ganzen geprolle hier ala Bah wat is die häßlich: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht nackig durch die Bude rennen. Aber haben wollte ich die auch nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

So in etwa?
She want's to be a pin up, but they want to pop up her?


----------



## olaf70 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



PapaBear schrieb:


> Erstens die ist nicht dick. Das nennt sich sexuelle Schwungmaße. Zweitens bei dem ganzen geprolle hier ala Bah wat is die häßlich: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht nackig durch die Bude rennen.


 
Genau, nur der Hungrige spricht vom Essen.

Außerdem, ich steh auf 10kilo Säcke!


----------



## daci7 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Leute mal ganz ernst ... Wenn ich mir hier die ganzen Macho-Mann-was-hab-ich-ne-dicke-Hose-Sprüche durchlese und mir dann nebenbei noch so manche Profilbilder anschaue ...

Also mir wärs peinlich.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Ist doch (fast) nur rumgeblödel, Daci.
Und ich würd die Kleine nich von der Bettkante schubsen.


----------



## daci7 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist doch (fast) nur rumgeblödel, Daci.
> Und ich würd die Kleine nich von der Bettkante schubsen.



Ich weiß doch das das Rümgeblödl ist  Aber das gehört halt in die Kneipe und nicht ins Board.
#g


----------



## Doc Plato (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



daci7 schrieb:


> Aber das gehört halt in die Kneipe und nicht ins Board.
> #g










 ?


----------



## PapaBear (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Ist der Tuckensmiley neu???


----------



## olaf70 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist doch (fast) nur rumgeblödel, Daci.
> Und ich würd die Kleine nich von der Bettkante schubsen.


 
Ich schon !!

(Ein Bein links und ein Bein rechts....)


----------



## Ralle2609 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

guckt euch an was der winter aus euch gemacht hat ! 

wobei ich den bösen zungen hier zustimmen muss ^^ vll hat die ja funnel web an... denn würd ich die net nass werden lassen sonst hast den mist und denn willste nix mehr essen geschweige denn anschen


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Was zur Hölle will es uns damit sagen ;+
Das die Tastatur kaputt ist? Oder zugesabbert? Oder Finger zu zittrig? Oder oder oder...


----------



## daci7 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> ?



Den kannte ich auch noch nicht :q


----------



## Yoshi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



daci7 schrieb:


> Leute mal ganz ernst ... Wenn ich mir hier die ganzen Macho-Mann-was-hab-ich-ne-dicke-Hose-Sprüche durchlese und mir dann nebenbei noch so manche Profilbilder anschaue ...
> 
> Also mir wärs peinlich.



....sagte der Mann mit der Ködernadel........


----------



## Doc Plato (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Yoshi schrieb:


> ....sagte der Mann mit der Ködernadel........




Wie wat? Erzähl!


----------



## pfefferladen (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

So Jungs mal unter uns....


wer hat den schon ne Ladung Boilies geordert. ?



Es ist so ruhig geworden... wart Ihr etwa alle schon im Shop.?


----------



## Doc Plato (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Im Shop gewesen ja (online), aber nüx gekauft, dieses Jahr passt dat einfach nit in meine Planung! Irgendwann sind Karpfen auch langweilig. Es sei denn an der Matchrute!


----------



## carp12 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

@All
aber wenigstens hat sie schlanke Finger!#v


----------



## DogTag (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



carp12 schrieb:


> @All
> aber wenigstens hat sie schlanke Finger!#v



Da muss ich spontan an die Darmkrebs Werbung vom Hans Werner Olm denken... :vik:

Nee komm, jetzt wird es eklig.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

also em nollert seine mädels sind da schon besser:vik:.

ne mal im ernst wieseo, machen den die pelzer bolies so ne werbund bei ebay#6.


sie sind sch.... des wegen kauft sie keiner,mit nem mädel auf den boilies schön und gut .


das man mit dieser werbung an massen kunden fangen, kann glaube ich kaum.



ein matcho bin ich nicht,aber was soll der therad den bringen auser dumme sprüche.


----------



## Yoshi (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Wie wat? Erzähl!



Keine Panik Doc, dich meinte ich doch nicht, sondern daci7...


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Gerade wenn es schmutzige Geschichten über Daci sind, wollen wir die erst recht wissen! Und dann noch mit'ner Ködernadel... (?) Also los, zier dich nich, raus damit!


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Mba, watt seid ihr für Ferkelz #d#d#d :vik:


----------



## daci7 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Tja Leute ... schmutzige Geschichten hätte ich schon ein paar zu bieten ... Ködernadeln kommen da drin aber meines Wissens nicht drin vor!:q


----------



## Doc Plato (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Anscheinend wissen aber andere über gewisse Geschehnisse mit Ködernadeln bescheid! Zum piercen nimmt man andere Utensilien! 

Los, raus mit der Sprache!


----------



## kati48268 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

*!* finde ich auch


----------



## yassin (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> also em nollert seine mädels sind da schon besser:vik:.



OOOOHHHH JA!!!:m

Seine Boilies fisch ich trotzdem nicht |supergri


----------



## Doc Plato (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Kopfkino an:

Daci sitzt am See in seinem Zelt, es ist kalt, sehr windig und es regnet Bindfäden. An den Ruten tut sich seit Stunden nix mehr. Die letzten Angler haben das Gewässer schon vor Stunden verlassen und es wird dunkel.
Also rüstet man sich für die anbrechende Nacht. Die Klamotten werden sortiert, alles hat seinen taktisch wohlüberlegt und durchdachten Platz. 
Die Feuchtigkeit zieht langsam mit der Kälte durch die Zeltwand und es wird klamm. Dann fällt der Blick auf die Thermoskanne mit dem heißen Grog. Angesichts der ungemütlichen Nacht die sich ankündigt, gießt er sich aus prophylaxischen Gründen die erste Tasse Grog ein. Die heiße Tasse wärmt die klammen Finger und hinterläßt eine angenehme Hitze in der Speiseröhre und dem Magen, welche sich langsam ausbreitet. 
Der Regen wird stärker und starke Windböen peitschen gegen die Zeltwand. Jetzt raus und Köder kontrollieren? Hm... och, geht auch noch in 30min.. Man trifft den Entschluß die Gerätekiste zu sortieren und aufzuräumen. Was soll man auch sonst machen... Schnell noch ne Tasse dem Magentrackt zugeführt und ran ans Werk. Der Reisverschluß der Jacke wird geöffnet und nach kurzem überlegen wird die Jacke ganz ausgezogen, ist ja gar nicht mehr so frisch im Zelt! Da, ein kurzes silbernes aufblitzen in der Gerätekiste. Was war das? Mit nicht mehr ganz so zielsicheren Händen wird die zuvor hergestellte Ordnung wieder fachmännisch durcheinander gebracht um an des Rätsels Lösung zu kommen. Eine neue Ködernadel... hat er sie übersehen? Verflixt und zugenäht.... Leicht entrüstet über sich selber wird die Tasse wieder gefüllt aber beiseite gestellt. Die Ködernaddel wird skeptisch inspiziert, begutachtet, befingert und... zwischen den Fingern leicht wie ein Flitzebogen gespannt und.... *ziiiing* - mit einem metallisch federnden Geräusch pflutscht die Nadel wie der Speer eines Speerwerfers bei der Olympiade aus den Fingern, schießt schräg nach oben, prallt mit einem kaum vernehmbaren *ding* gegen eine Zeltstange, wird abgelenkt wie ein Querschläger und bleibt mit einem deutlich zu hörenden *pfrrrrrrrrr* leicht vibrierend im,    na,      Oberschenkel von Daci stecken, welcher sich vor lauter Schreck die volle Tasse mit heißem Grog in den Schritt haut. Wäre der Grog zumindest auf dem Oberschenkel gelandet, hätte man sich das desinfizieren sparen können. Just in diesem Moment kreischt der Bissanzeiger los.... 

Kopfkino aus


----------



## kati48268 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

Ganz großes (Kopf)Kino!!!
#6


----------



## carp12 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: "Sexy" Boilies......*

@Carphunter2401!
Oder die bei Andreas Janitzki (Carpe-Diem):q


----------

